# What to spray on beef ribs.



## two much smoke (May 23, 2010)

Okay I tried spraying my baby back ribs with apple juice and it makes them incredible.  Now what do you spray on beef ribs?

Apple juice also?


----------



## bassman (May 23, 2010)

I use apple juice mixed with light rum.  Works good on beef as well as pork.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 23, 2010)

I'm not sure I would spray but I would baste with a mixture of: 

1 stick of butter / juice of 1 lemon / worchestire sauce until mixture is a light coffee brown color

I love this brushed on steaks, and bet it would work well on beef ribs.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 23, 2010)

I always use the same ole spritz Apple Juice and Cider Vinegar mixture. About every hour or so.


----------



## mulepackin (May 23, 2010)

I like apple and whiskey on beef.


----------



## chemicalguy (May 23, 2010)

Dr Pepper, brown sugar.


----------



## fire it up (May 23, 2010)

Usually do apple juice cause it's easy.
I like the sound of the mop sumosmoke suggested, have basted with butter based mops before and it works great!
Another option is some tasty beef broth for spritzin.


----------



## flash (May 23, 2010)

Makers Mark and Apple Juice


----------

